# Book module brings in photos from previous book?



## per_folkesson (Nov 7, 2020)

So I made my first book with Lightroom Classics book module, it was fun and simple. (win 10, LR 10.0)

Starting my second project I get really frustrated, because I can't seem to start a new book project from scratch with the collection I made for my next book. When I go to the book module from my new collection, most (but not all) of the photos from my previous book will be added to the film strip in the book module, together with the photos from my new collection. I have even deleted the previous book and collection, as well as hitting "clear book" and "clear layuot" several times.

I can find more people that have had the same issue, but not really an explanation or solution.

https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...h-random-images-in-lr-cc/td-p/10424942?page=1https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...ng-up-in-new-created-book/td-p/9715457?page=1
Anyone here have any info or ideas on the matter?

Rehards


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 8, 2020)

I think these words were quoted from an Adobe staff member- _"Until you have created a "Saved Book Collection" the Book module does not 'know' what photos you want for the book so it pulls in all recent photos from books and folders._ "
(Your first link- This was in a post by me at the Feedback forum)

Now my preferred work-around is to create a 'Saved Book Collection" that has no photos,




 then add the photos I want in the book, either from Library Folder view or a Standard Collection.

And the other hint- Turn off the AutoFill in the Book Preferences-


----------



## per_folkesson (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank you, I tried your "empty-collection-workflow"now, and that seems like a feasible workaround.

I'm still curious about what's going on here though. Is it a bug or something wrong with our workflow - the way we understand collections/books?

I guess most users that are running the book module to create books on a regular basis don't come across this issue, the first references to the problem are quite old, but still not solved or all over the forums?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 9, 2020)

"Is it a bug or something wrong with our workflow ?"
Neither TBMK.  Just something we have to 'put up with'.  But once we have a work-around we know it only occurs when we start a new book.
Your search for other forum posts would probably give a date when the annoyance first started- about the time of an update to Lr-Classic.
The more books you design, the less will be the "annoyance".

For starting a new book-
1) Hit the top [Book] module menu
2) [Clear Layout]  if it auto-filled
3) [Create a Saved Book]  with 'Include only used photos'
4) Add the photos you want in the book to the 'Saved Book Collection' from folders or std collections
5) Re-open the book from the 'Saved Book Collection'
6) Auto-Fill or add pages manually.


----------



## per_folkesson (Nov 10, 2020)

I-See-Light said:


> "Is it a bug or something wrong with our workflow ?"
> Neither TBMK.  Just something we have to 'put up with'.



Actually, I'm getting more convinced its actually a bug, here's why:

I just found out that I can click above the film strip in the book module, and from there select which photos the filmstrip, and hence the book-project should include. Frome there I can select stuff like the recently used collections and folders. The logical  way to use this, (maybe after hitting the "clear book"-button) would be the ability to fill the film-strip with photos from that selection. But it's not possible the choose a new collection after saving the first book from the first collection, and only ad those photos to the film strip.

I think the big issue here is that the "Clear book"-button doesn't work as intended, or at all, so there is no way to clear out the photos that are internally categorized as "used" by Lightroom in the previously saved book. That would explain all the strange and unlogic behaviours i come across in the book module.


----------



## per_folkesson (Nov 10, 2020)

..allso, I just found out that I have NONE of these issues on my work computer (win 10, LrC 9.0) - I can start new book projects from new collections with no problems at all, and switch between collections in the book module film strip without photos from previously saved book showing up.

So wierd.


----------



## per_folkesson (Nov 11, 2020)

If someone curios or frustrated stumbles upon this thread, here's some info after support-sessions with Adobe.

They confirm it's a bug, that needs to be fixed in upcoming version of LrC. Luckily, there's a simple yet not obvious workaround: When you are starting a new book from a new collection, and have photos from a previous saved book wrongly showing up in the book module filmstrip, before saving a new book, you should:

1. Run Auto layout (you might need to choose or create a preset). This will populate your new book with the images from you new selection, as well as unwanted photos "inherited" from you previous book.
2. Run Clear layout directly after. This will not only clear the layout, but also clear out those unwanted old photos from the film strip.

That's basically it - now you only have the photos from your new selection in the film strip, and all is good! If you run Auto Layout again, no old ones will be added to the layout of course. As I assumed, I think the bug is in how photos are internally categorized as "used", or rather when /how they are released from that category.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 12, 2020)

Many thanks for your work-around method. 
I will add it to my notes on this 'bug'.
And interesting that the problem is not on your "work" computer!


----------



## Rima Berzin (Nov 24, 2020)

per_folkesson said:


> If someone curios or frustrated stumbles upon this thread, here's some info after support-sessions with Adobe.
> 
> They confirm it's a bug, that needs to be fixed in upcoming version of LrC. Luckily, there's a simple yet not obvious workaround: When you are starting a new book from a new collection, and have photos from a previous saved book wrongly showing up in the book module filmstrip, before saving a new book, you should:
> 
> ...


I tried this work around.  It didn't work the first two times.  The third time it did.  What a pain!  Thank you for giving this assist.


----------



## derek-be-easy (Jan 10, 2021)

I've just been perplexed by this issue where clicking on the Book module shows the contents of a previous book in the filmstrip.

It seems that if the current Collection I have selected (not the Target Collection) is not specifically a Book Collection, then it'll show the previously used Book Collection as well as the Selected Collection.

So my workaround was this:
- Book module
- Collections > Create New Book Collection  (notice the icon next to the collection looks like a book, rather than a folder)
- Set this new Book Collection as Target
- Select this new Book Collection
- The filmstrip still contains all the wrong photos, so select them all and Remove from Collection
- Now add the photos wanted

Also try this little experiment: While still in the Book Module, click on (ie: select) one of your other non-Book Collections. Do you see that previous book's photos and the selected collection?  Now click back to your newly created book. Hopefully you only see your added photos for your book.  

This certainly does seem like a bug.  The Book Module seems to remember a previous book's contents and appends it to the selected (non-Book) Collection.  Not a desirable "feature" in my opinion. I think it should only show the contents of the selected Collection.


----------



## mohnst (Jan 23, 2021)

I just ran into the same issue while I tried to do a test with a small collection of a few photos before I would give an answer to another post in this forum. I was really puzzled because just before Christmas I had successfully finished a book and cannot remember that I ran into this while doing so.  But I had not done a book for quite a while and maybe that was because there were no photos from before.  And it seems  this bug had not been handled in the last update of only a few days ago. Thank you for the posts before with your workarounds!


----------



## mohnst (Jan 23, 2021)

per_folkesson said:


> 1. Run Auto layout (you might need to choose or create a preset). This will populate your new book with the images from you new selection, as well as unwanted photos "inherited" from you previous book.
> 2. Run Clear layout directly after. This will not only clear the layout, but also clear out those unwanted old photos from the film strip.


This hint did the job for me, Thanks!


----------



## alwayslearn1 (Feb 17, 2022)

per_folkesson said:


> If someone curios or frustrated stumbles upon this thread, here's some info after support-sessions with Adobe.
> 
> They confirm it's a bug, that needs to be fixed in upcoming version of LrC. Luckily, there's a simple yet not obvious workaround: When you are starting a new book from a new collection, and have photos from a previous saved book wrongly showing up in the book module filmstrip, before saving a new book, you should:
> 
> ...


Thank you! This worked for me. I had more than a thousand pics in my current collection, and I could not imagine making them go away and starting a new one. Doing "Auto Layout" and "Clear Book" was the key, even I needed to do it twice.

 Unbelievable,  this bug is three years old.


----------



## cmellpix (Mar 7, 2022)

per_folkesson said:


> If someone curios or frustrated stumbles upon this thread, here's some info after support-sessions with Adobe.
> 
> They confirm it's a bug, that needs to be fixed in upcoming version of LrC. Luckily, there's a simple yet not obvious workaround: When you are starting a new book from a new collection, and have photos from a previous saved book wrongly showing up in the book module filmstrip, before saving a new book, you should:
> 
> ...


It seems important not to Create Book first but rather to follow your suggestion 1. Run Auto Layout first then 2. Run Clear Layout. - This works for me.
I like to finished product of the book creator module but find this bug very frustrating.  After having to manually remove the 'rogue' photos that come into the Collection, I've started creating a Duplicate Collection which enables me to delete all the extra photos and start again more easily until I get the fix to work.


----------

